# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  شركة "ابوت" تسحب حليب الأطفال "سيميلاك" لوجود خنافس في العلب

## قطوه مينونه

نيويورك – الوكالات: أعلنت شركة تصنيع الأدوية الأمريكية "ابوت" سحب نحو خمسة ملايين علبة من حليب الأطفال المجفف "سيميلاك"؛ بسبب إمكانية احتوائها على خنافس.


وشملت عملية السحب علباً معدنية وبلاستيكية تُباع في الولايات المتحدة، بما في ذلك بورتوريكو وغوام وبعض بلدان الكاريبي، حسبما أعلنت المجموعة في بيان لها.


وقالت الشركة في بيان لها إن "ابوت" تسحب هذه المنتوجات إثر عملية لمراقبة النوعية كشفت عن احتمال ضئيل بوجود خنافس صغيرة في المنتوجات المصنعة في منطقة إنتاج واحدة، وفي مرفق تصنيع واحد.


وأوضح المختبر أن "وكالة الأغذية والعقاقير الأمريكية ترى أنه حتى لو كان الحليب الذي يحتوي على الخنافس لا يُشكّل خطراً مباشراً على الصحة إلا أنه من المحتمل أن يعاني الأطفال الذين يستهلكون حليباً يحتوي على الخنافس أو يرقاتها اضطرابات معوية، ويرفضوا تناول الطعام نتيجة لذلك".


وأوضحت شركة "ابوت" أنها تعتزم تنفيذ "خطة" لإعادة تنظيم الموقع المعني "قريباً".


وقد عبّر هولغر ليبمان، نائب رئيس "ابوت نوتريشن"، عن "أسفه" لهذا الوضع. مشيراً إلى أن "ابوت تفهم أن الأهل لا يريدون إعطاء أطفالهم إلا منتوجات تتمتع بأفضل نوعية. ونحن نتخذ هذا الإجراء؛ كي يعلم الأهل أن الحليب الذي يعطونهم إياه يراعي معايير النوعية الأكثر صرامة". 


أمريكا: سحب منتجات لحليب "سيميلاك"2010-09-24


واشنطن-خدمة قدس برس:
أعلنت شركة "مختبرات أبوت" العملاقة في مجال التصنيع الدوائي سحبها منتجات من حليب سيميلاك الشهير، وذلك بسبب احتمالية احتوائها على أجزاء من حشرات الخنافس.
وبحسب بيان أصدرته الشركة وُنشر على موقعها الإلكتروني، ستبادر "مختبرات أبوت" بشكل طوعي واستباقي لسحب عدد من منتجات حليب الرضع الذي يحمل العلامة التجارية "سيميلاك" في كل من الولايات المتحدة، بروتيريكو، جوام وبعضٍ من دول الكاريبي.
وأوضح البيان أن الشركة تقوم بسحب تلك المنتجات بعد أن أجرت مراجعة داخلية للجودة، والتي كشفت عن وجود احتمالية بعيدة لاحتواء بعضها على حشرات الخنافس، مما تم تصنيعه في منطقة إنتاج واحدة تابعة لإحدى منشآت التصنيعية للشركة.
من جهتها اعتبرت إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية أن احتواء تلك المنتجات على الخنافس أو يرقاتها قد لا يشكل تهديداً صحياً مباشراً لمستهلكيه من الرضع، إلا أنه من المحتمل أن تتسبب بمعاناة هؤلاء الصغار من أعراض اضطراب هضمية، وامتناعهم عن شرب الحليب، باعتبار أن أجزاء من تلك الحشرات قد تحدث تهيجاً في الجهاز الهضمي.
وفي هذا السياق نصحت الإدارة بطلب المشورة الطبية في حال واجه الطفل أعراضاَ مشابهة ولمدة تزيد عن بضعة أيام.
وطبقاً لبيان الشركة؛ يشمل القرار الأخير منتجات بعض حليب سيميلاك بالعبوات البلاستيكية، ومنتجات حليب سيميلاك بالعبوات الحديدة وذلك للأحجام التالية؛ 8 أونصة، 12.4 أونصة، و 12.9 أونصة.
ودعت الشركة الأفراد من الآباء ومقدمي الرعاية للرضع في الدول المعنية إلى زيارة رابط خاص على موقعها الإلكتروني، وإدخال رقم التشغيلة الخاص بالمنتج، للتحقق مما إذ كان من العبوات التي يمتلكونها من المنتجات يتوجب سحبها.
كما خصصت الشركة رقما هاتفيا مجانيا ساخنا لمساعدة المستهلكين في هذا الجانب.


Similac powdered infant formula products were recalled this week and on Thursday, Abbott Pharmaceuticals posted a list of lot numbers for the baby formula.

The company also increased its call center capacity and Internet bandwidth for its website focusing the recall. 

Abbott announced the recall for five million units of Similac infant formula after it was discovered that some containers were infested with beetles at the Michigan plant where the product is made.

Related Articles
Formula Recall: Similac Powder Found Tainted with Beetles 
Hong Kong Lawsuit Filed by Parents of Melamine Babies 
All Similac powdered formula contained in plastic rectangular tubs is being recalled. 

Certain Similac formula in cans are being recalled, the lot numbers of which can be found at their websites www.abbott.com, www.abbottnutrition.com, www. similac.com, and www.similac.com/recall.

Similac liquid formula is not apart of the recall, the company said.

The recall takes place only in the US, Puerto Rico, Guam, and several countries in the Caribbean.

“If consumers have formula being recalled, they should discontinue use of the product immediately and visit a local store to purchase a Similac liquid product or an alternative infant formula to feed their child,” the company stated on their website.

The lot number can be accessed as shown in the above image. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## dnyailwalah

بس هالنوع لي الصور هب نفسه الي فالبلاد ^_^

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

الله يستر كل يوم قصة شكل

----------


## قطوه مينونه

ادري انه مب نفسه ,, وحطيت الصوره عشان تعرفون انه مب نفس اللي عدنا 

مع انه فالمقال اللي بالعربي كانو حاطين صووره السيميلاك العادي بس دشيت الموقع و خذت الخبر اليقين ,,

----------


## dnyailwalah

> ادري انه مب نفسه ,, وحطيت الصوره عشان تعرفون انه مب نفس اللي عدنا


يززاج الله الف خير


لاني ولديه الاولي كنت استعمل سيميلاك وحمدالله هوو الحليب الوحيد الي ارتاحله بس مب هالعلب ^_^

وكانت كل المستشفيات توصفه لي ..,


زين حاطين الكوود مال المنتج

----------


## ام مايا

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## دمانيه

لا حول ولا قوه بالا بالله

----------


## تسونامي

الله يعيين

----------


## عنود6

يزاج الله خير 
طمنتينا..بس ليش السعوديه منعته؟؟؟

----------


## ام الغالي2005

خنافس عاد !!!!!

الله يعينا

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

لا حول ولا قوه بالا بالله

----------


## ام سالم 79

الشركة الي تصنع الحليب هي نفسها .... واكيد بيقولون الحليب الي هني غير عشان يقللوا من خسايرهم ........

الحين هم بيصدرون لنا حليب انظف من الحليب الي يشربونه عيالهم !!! ما اعتقد .........

----------


## *الاميره*

شو يعني الحليب السميلاك( سميلاك غين )الي عندنا هو نفسه الي في الخبر
يعني نقطعه عن عيالنا ولا شو
الله يخسوه ويا حليبهوا
انا اعطي بنتي منه 
فيدونا

----------


## لجل حبك

اللي يعرف يطمناا انا اعيالي كلهم يشربون منة

----------


## نم نم مي

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،،
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،،

----------


## uae13122



----------


## الهنوف1

يعني الح ـين إذا الرقـــم شرآتهـ ..
معنــآتهـ يح ـوي ع الخنـآفس ..

هذآ اللي فهمتهـ يـوم دخ ـلت موقعهم ..

إذآ جيهـ السـآلفهـ الحمدللهـ مب نفس الرقم اللي عندي

----------


## أم مران

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## عنود6

اي رقم انا مافهمت..ارجوج وضحي
انا اليوم سالت الصيدليه قالو ماياهم اي شي من المنع وقالي مافيه شي... لاني انا اعطي عيالي منه 
الله يعينا يارب

----------


## عنود6

الحين ماعرف اوقفه عن عيالي؟؟؟

----------


## bodoor

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم..



دعواتكم لي...

----------


## fa6o0m

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عيناوويه

مشكوره 
الحمدالله غيرت حليب بنتى

----------


## قطوه مينونه

والله ما عرف شو اقووولكم الاغلبيه يستعملوووونه 

ووايدين وقفو بعد ما سمعو الخبر 

ابعدو عن الشر احسن

----------


## موزه عبيد

أخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## أم روضة 2009

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الرحيق

انا قلبي ما تطمن 

يعني الحليب الي عندنااا بيكون النظيف !!!!

الله ياخذهم  :Frown: 

غيرت لولدي الحليب وما عجبه من يومين ما ياكل ولا يشرب شي الا بالغصب 

احترت وياه شكلي بجرب كل الانواع الي بالسوق

----------


## شرجاويه99

اويه

الله يحفظ جميع اطفال العالم يارب

----------

